# Bellsouth DSL-router issues



## Jeffcad (Sep 10, 2007)

I have Bellsouth DSL w/Netopia modem (Bellsouth supplied). I purchased a D-link router (WBR 2310) 6 months ago. It would always reset after 24-36 hours, I tried everything I could find on the net to get this thing to work. Now it is in 20-30 pieces, I am looking for another wireless router (everything I read about D-link is a horror story). What router should I buy, and does anyone have instructions on how to set it up w/bellsouth.
ANY help is appreciated.


----------



## networkgod (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, I also use BellSouth DSL. I would just get a Linksys from like BestBuy or wherever. Then, get into your DSL modem, go to advanced, and set it to "bridged mode"

After that, just setup the WAN on your Linksys for PPPoE authentication and put your BellSouth username and password in your Linksys.


----------



## Jeffcad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Yachtsman44,
The problem I had before was the D-link re-setting all the time. BTW what type of security do you use, that was always a problem for me as well, sometimes the laptop wouldn't recognize it.

Thanks


----------



## networkgod (Sep 11, 2007)

WEP w/ a 128-bit key is pretty safe, although crackable. WPA is a safer bet, but can be finicky with some PCs. Whatever you choose make sure you DO NOT broadcast your SSID. This will help against people that drive around looking for access points.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I'll disagree with almost all of the previous advice.

WPA is just as easy, and frequently easier to use than WEP. WEP using passcodes is problematic, and you should only use HEX keys. WEP is also very easily crackable by anyone with an Internet connection that knows how to type *WEP crack* into Google. Finally, disabling SSID, filtering your MAC, etc. are anemic security measures, and just make your network harder for you to use.

If your equipment supports it, you most certainly should be using WPA or better! WPA with a strong random key is for all practical purposes uncrackable, except for three letter government agencies.

The reading list: *The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN*


----------

